# Bristleworms ... Trap 'Em!!



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

So you guys must've seen my numerous postings/rantings about bristleworms infestation in my old 29 gallon tank and every time I feed Reef Roids to my mainly lps & softies (will get back to sps collection when main tank is up and running ... don't know when) all I see are many, many bristleworms coming out of all crevices and nooks from the liverocks, under or from inside any corals 

So after some "soul searching" from Arrow Crabs to DIY traps and finally made a call to NAFB and was informed that they have this Coralife Trap 'Em gadget which I got last night.

When at home, I inserted a Krill in the tube chamber and place it on the bottom (no sand at all) & lo behold .... those freakin' Bristleworms came crawling out ... so Fast 'N Furious!! Took less than an hour ... trapped quite a few crawlers ... tossed and flushed them motherf******s down the drain!! After that I started to see more worms crawling out from everywhere 'cuz they have a very sensitive "nose" for food ... trapped so many crawlers after a few attempts, it's pure grossness!! Lost count on how many I've tossed out ... so many different sizes and shapes ... yikes!!!

Might wanna get a Arrow crab to eradicate the smaller worms ... damn them to Reef Hell!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

They keep the rock clean. May not be tops on the fav critter list, but they act like a bottle cleaner in and out of the rock.

This lets the rock have more surface area. And less build up of crud in it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Understand that they're part of the "scavenger clean up crew" but they give me the creeps ... one of the least favourite thing I want to see in my tank ... uurrghh yuck!

Maybe it's because they remind of the parasitic Asian leeches ... scarred my memories of when I was a young kid catching Ghost shrimps in a ditch on one fine afternoon. All I can remember that day ... I was holding an empty tin can and the moment I saw it clinging and sucking blood from my ankle, that's when all Hell broke loose!! 

I was literally banging the tin can on my legs ... trying to get the darn leech off of my leg ... LOL. Didn't feel any pain whatsoever tho' ....


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Snapped this from my phone under dimmed lights ...

A. First pic .... tube filled with bristleworms

B. Exposed bristleworms and Krill as bait

... and this was under an hour submerged and shoved unto the underside of one of the liverocks.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

... again about 15 minutes ago ... caught the same amount of worms and flushed 'em down the toilet. Have fun in the cold freezing depth of the sewer ....


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

interesting! How much was one of those traps?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

manhtu said:


> interesting! How much was one of those traps?


NAFB was selling them for $14.99. I was told that some of their customers said it either worked or didn't but I was kinda skeptical until I tried it out myself ... It's basically 2 separate tubes that you can pop back together and for extension as well ....

It did work and mind you bristleworms can detect food within seconds. Try placing the trap in a dark area (one half of tube) as you're guaranteed to trap lots more than in the well lit side of the trap chamber.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Always wondered if those traps worked, thanks for posting up your results


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

They do work. I used one years ago. 

I think i will make one. I know my tank has enough to give most nightmares  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Imagine if I' were to compile all the "catches" for the last 2 days ... or whenever and showcase it here ... LOL. Extreme grossness to the highest level ...


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Weird thing is ever since my display tank was taken down and moved some small liverocks over to my old 29 gallon ... I never bothered to feed any meaty food except occasional Reef Roids.

Boy ... you should see all the worms, crawling out and almost like a mass invasion of creepy crawlers ... from top down. Others may see their magnificent corals and such ... mine would be all worms!!! How awesome is that?

My kids squirmed when I showed them the pictures last nite ... my wife hasn't seen it yet. She keeps asking what am I doing all this while being in the basement???


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

That's good to know . You could probably rent that trap to fellow refers ha ha ha. I might just to see what I get! I've inly ever seen one worm in my tank and I was like WTF! 

To be honest, you should have seen if people wanted them. Who knows, you could be the bristle worm dealer LOL. I'm sure some people want as part of the CUC. 

One mans trash is another mans treasure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Well ... went to Big Al's & got myself an Arrow crab. Last one of 2 that came in.

The minute I let it out to wander in the tank, shortly it grabbed a bristleworm & started munching away ... Mmm delish. Good crabby .... Good boy!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Found a random bristleworm & tossed it in front of Arrow crab ... Bam! It's captured in its claws


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

ho much did they go for the arrowcrabs?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

...I hate worms...and I also hate spiders...

....that arrow crab creeps me out more though, LOL!!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

BA's price for the Arrow crab @ $20. It's not small at all ... in fact it likes to clean and groom itself plus cleaning off all the detritus and eating it as well.

It's a cool invert and yeah it's like a underwater Spiderman .... clinging on to whatever's around it!!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Positive outlook about my Arrow crab "clean up" duties .... for the last couple of days seeing it stuffing itself with something and actually got up close to see it ripping apart bristleworms with one pincer holding one half and consuming the other half ... alive!!

Now that's what I call eco-cleaners ... . A good investment ... maybe


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

wanna sell me your bristle worm trap?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

manhtu said:


> wanna sell me your bristle worm trap?


Hey* mahtu* ... lemme give it another one last try within these couple of days and I'll let you know the soonest. If I don't trap any biggies ... check your PM


----------

